# Sliders



## GundamXXX (Jun 3, 2010)

I was watching Las Vegas last night and there I saw him

Jerry O'Connell

Instantly it reminded me to the good old days of dodgy daytime shows wich include ofcourse SLIDERS

I loved this show but I cant seem to find it anywhere to buy :S


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember it rather fondly.

There are people selling replicas of the timers.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 3, 2010)

it was good
it's on usenet, just leech it


----------



## pitman (Jun 4, 2010)

This was an awesome show.
The show ended on episode 40 for me.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 4, 2010)

I loved that show. I still hear that whispered "Sliders" thing from time to time. 

@pit: was ep 40 when the show went to shit? There were character changes & didn't O'Connell leave at one point?

(i never followed the series straight through, i saw tons of eps, but out of order.)


----------



## Elritha (Jun 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @pit: was ep 40 when the show went to shit? There were character changes & didn't O'Connell leave at one point?



Yea season 4 was the last with him. Then it went really downhill after that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I quite enjoyed some of the older seasons. Been awhile since I last watched them.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have all but the last season on dvd. Saddly the US has yet to recieve season 5 on dvd.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 4, 2010)

season 5 is on usenet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Robert Floyd pretty much killed it.

Seasons 1-4 were better than Season 5, although I'm in a similar situation in that I haven't seen them all, and some may have been out of order.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

I saw it when it first got shown here, used to love it but yeah it went to shit after a few years or so.

Keep hearing about a remake which I guess is the norm nowadays seeing that most TV execs haven't got any original ideas and rather dig up old ones they own then buy new ones they don't.

A remake could be good if handled right but also could be horrible.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2010)

whats is usenet?


----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 4, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I saw it when it first got shown here, used to love it but yeah it went to shit after a few years or so.



after about 2 seasons to be exact.



CRY LIKE A MAN


----------



## pitman (Jun 4, 2010)

One of my favorite episode was the one the meet evil(I think he was) Arturo in a world where the golden gate bridge is blue and when the episode ended you didn't know which Arturo made it through the portal.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember thinking it was really good when I saw it, but I don't remember much of it now.


----------

